# Favorite Theraband and why



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

*Whats your favorite theraband flatband?*​
Yellow11.92%Red00.00%Green11.92%Blue00.00%Black59.62%Silver59.62%Gold4076.92%


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I just thought it would be interesting to see, also.

Grats on 1k posts in this topic!
Mine personally is silver, because it seems to be the perfect power for anything, and a awesome pull.

Anyway, let me know your favorite theraband that's flat, and maybe the dimensions of your bandsets for others to try?


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

theraband black.

It's really fast and has a great pull!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Gold. Depending on cut will handle anything you are likely to shoot. I used it for both my 432 fps speed shot and my 26+ lb/ft power shots.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

what Henry said. And I like .50 latex too


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Gold.

1 1/2 inch bands 8" working length for a 32" draw.

Doubles for power if I want.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Rathunter said:


> Gold.
> 
> 1 1/2 inch bands 8" working length for a 32" draw.
> 
> Doubles for power if I want.


No taper? Also, how long do those heavy bands last?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Rathunter said:


> Gold.
> 1 1/2 inch bands 8" working length for a 32" draw.
> Doubles for power if I want.


Your shooting 1 1/2 inch doubles???


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Good for my small ammo, i don't like doubling or folding the bands.

Edit: i mean TBGold !!!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dankung 17*45 tans. They give me the best results.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

TBG.

Lots of power and speed for target shooting.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

TBG, powerful, long lasting. Liking 2.5 cm to 2 cm over 9 inches right now, powerful enough, light enough, lasts for about 1000 shots.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Gold and black.

Silver seems perfect. Going to try a 5 foot roll of it next.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

For performance ... double black.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

.030 latex 1 inch by 12 inch .47 inch draw


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

For all around shooting with any ammo or slingshot type,I would have to say Gold Theraband is the best rubber choice of them all. I like it and use it but Black Theraband is my favorite. Easy draw and excellent speed.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Of the theraband, I like Gold the best. Double strips of the thinner stuff is good, but the tangling of doubles annoys me.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Theraband black is just faster in my opinion and costs a bit less so that's always a good thing.


----------



## Tolox77 (Sep 20, 2014)

Theraband ORO ES MFUERTE QUE EL ***** PERO EL ***** ES MAS RAPIDO ????


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I´m mostly shooting TB black; I cut it 28 cm long, tapered from 20(18)mm to 15(13mm) the resulting active length is around

24 cm for a 100 cm draw. When these bands break at the pouch, I fix them twice, final active length is rd. 20 cm.

For my 8,2mm steelballs, weighing 2,25grams,

the resulting 7,2 Joules (80m or 262 ft per second) this is decent.

Approx. 1.200 to 1.500 shots per bandset in total, the draw weight is 3,5kg.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I use theraband gold for everything. Recently I've really taken a liking to theraband silver though, it's good stuff


----------

